# Expression Maps for Cubase



## pfmusic (Oct 17, 2017)

Does anyone know where I can find some pre-made Spitfire Audio expression maps for Cubase?

Save me some time creating these maps.

Thanks


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Oct 17, 2017)

pfmusic said:


> Does anyone know where I can find some pre-made Spitfire Audio expression maps for Cubase?
> 
> Save me some time creating these maps.
> 
> Thanks



Not at home at the moment, but I have Expression Maps for Albion V Tundra, if interested.


----------



## pfmusic (Oct 17, 2017)

whitewasteland said:


> Not at home at the moment, but I have Expression Maps for Albion V Tundra, if interested.



Thanks for the reply - that would be brilliant - thank you


----------



## Ostinato (Oct 17, 2017)

whitewasteland said:


> Not at home at the moment, but I have Expression Maps for Albion V Tundra, if interested.



Hi, could you give me the expression maps for Tundra, please? Would be very happy and it´s a great timesaver. thank you


----------



## pfmusic (Oct 17, 2017)

Thanks for the offer - much appreciated. I think the poster above is sending me tundra map - thanks for posting


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Oct 18, 2017)

Hi friends,
Here are the Expression Maps for Tundra.

https://1drv.ms/f/s!AixpALAUNyH-qTesQcrr1Siw2FE-

Enjoy !


----------



## Vik (Oct 18, 2017)

pfmusic said:


> Does anyone know where I can find some pre-made Spitfire Audio expression maps for Cubase?


I fail to understand why Steinberg or Spitfire don't create such maps (or get/buy them from somewhere) and post them for free downloading in their sites.


----------



## StillLife (Oct 18, 2017)

whitewasteland said:


> Hi friends,
> Here are the Expression Maps for Tundra.
> 
> https://1drv.ms/f/s!AixpALAUNyH-qTesQcrr1Siw2FE-
> ...


Great! Thank you!


----------



## StillLife (Oct 18, 2017)

Vik said:


> I fail to understand why Steinberg or Spitfire don't create such maps (or get/buy them from somewhere) and post them for free downloading in their sites.


Yes. Would be perfect if they just came with the library.


----------



## danielb (Oct 18, 2017)

Hello.. You can find some spitfire expression maps (symphonic strings, brass & woodwinds) here: http://www.samplecafe.fr/cubase-expression-maps-pour-spitfire/
it's in french but you should find your way to the downloads...


----------



## pfmusic (Oct 18, 2017)

whitewasteland said:


> Hi friends,
> Here are the Expression Maps for Tundra.
> 
> https://1drv.ms/f/s!AixpALAUNyH-qTesQcrr1Siw2FE-
> ...




Many thanks - I really appreciate you sending me these.

Hopefully will learn from them and build my own in the future.

Cheers


----------



## pfmusic (Oct 18, 2017)

danielb said:


> Hello.. You can find some spitfire expression maps (symphonic strings, brass & woodwinds) here: http://www.samplecafe.fr/cubase-expression-maps-pour-spitfire/
> it's in french but you should find your way to the downloads...



Thanks very much - will have a look


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Oct 18, 2017)

pfmusic said:


> Many thanks - I really appreciate you sending me these.
> 
> Hopefully will learn from them and build my own in the future.
> 
> Cheers



You're very welcome ! These maps for Tundra are a bit special because they use CC32 instead of Notes in the Output Mapping Section to navigate among the different articulations. That was to avoid a "bug" where two articulations were often selected at the same time.

Most often, I'll use the "Note-On" type, and just type the corresponding Keyswitch in the Data field.

There are plenty of ressources here to learn how to create Expression Maps  Good luck !


----------



## pfmusic (Oct 18, 2017)

whitewasteland said:


> You're very welcome ! These maps for Tundra are a bit special because they use CC32 instead of Notes in the Output Mapping Section to navigate among the different articulations. That was to avoid a "bug" where two articulations were often selected at the same time.
> 
> Most often, I'll use the "Note-On" type, and just type the corresponding Keyswitch in the Data field.
> 
> There are plenty of ressources here to learn how to create Expression Maps  Good luck !



Thanks very much - looking forward to trying them out - Love Albion Tundra!

I'll check out links you mentioned here and hopefully learn to do this myself!


----------



## danielb (Oct 19, 2017)

Hey hello ... here's a list with some other expression maps that can be downloaded ( some spitfire, metropolis 1 & 2 etc.) 

http://www.samplecafe.fr/expressions-maps-cubase/


----------



## J-M (Oct 19, 2017)

pfmusic said:


> Does anyone know where I can find some pre-made Spitfire Audio expression maps for Cubase?
> 
> Save me some time creating these maps.
> 
> Thanks



I have made some for Albion ONE (for the way I use it), I can send them to you if you need/want them.


----------



## pfmusic (Oct 19, 2017)

danielb said:


> Hey hello ... here's a list with some other expression maps that can be downloaded ( some spitfire, metropolis 1 & 2 etc.)
> 
> http://www.samplecafe.fr/expressions-maps-cubase/


Thanks, will check out the links


----------



## pfmusic (Oct 19, 2017)

MrLinssi said:


> I have made some for Albion ONE (for the way I use it), I can send them to you if you need/want them.


Yes, Thanks very much, that would be great.

Much appreciated


----------



## Ostinato (Oct 19, 2017)

whitewasteland said:


> Hi friends,
> Here are the Expression Maps for Tundra.
> 
> https://1drv.ms/f/s!AixpALAUNyH-qTesQcrr1Siw2FE-
> ...


Hi, many thanks for it!!


----------



## rdd27 (Oct 19, 2017)

Many of the BML instruments that I have came with Cubase expression maps for UACC. If you dig into the folders you might find some! I then just customised them to suit how I prefer to work. 

Unfortunately, I don't know whether the same can be said for the new symphonic range (haven't had the need to update yet).


----------



## Vik (Oct 19, 2017)

rdd27 said:


> Many of the BML instruments that I have came with Cubase expression maps for UACC. If you dig into the folders you might find some!


I actually found that out a couple of days ago! I didn't have Cubase when I bought Mural, so I didn't pay attention to that back then.


----------



## rdd27 (Oct 19, 2017)

It was really useful when I set up my template! The only trouble I found was that many articulations were named after their UACC terms rather than the articulation (eg Longs High instead of Sul Tasto), but that was easy to fix.


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Oct 19, 2017)

Vik said:


> I fail to understand why Steinberg or Spitfire don't create such maps (or get/buy them from somewhere) and post them for free downloading in their sites.


Good point Vik. I'm going to see if there's something we can do about this.


----------



## danielb (Oct 19, 2017)

+1000 ! please !


----------



## danielb (Oct 19, 2017)

by the way, anyone knows if steinberg plans to update the expression maps interface ? It's quite difficult to navigate and choose one when you have a lot of them... I think I remember Dorico has a better interface for that...


----------



## Vik (Oct 19, 2017)

SpitfireSupport said:


> Good point Vik. I'm going to see if there's something we can do about this.


Great! I know there are more than a hundred string libraries out there but the whole expression maps phenomenon will IMO become a lot more user friendly if expression maps for all the *main* libraries are easily available, let alone included with the Cubase installer.


----------



## pfmusic (Oct 19, 2017)

rdd27 said:


> Many of the BML instruments that I have came with Cubase expression maps for UACC. If you dig into the folders you might find some! I then just customised them to suit how I prefer to work.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't know whether the same can be said for the new symphonic range (haven't had the need to update yet).



I'll have a look - don't remember ever seeing them in Albion 1 and 5


----------



## pfmusic (Oct 19, 2017)

SpitfireSupport said:


> Good point Vik. I'm going to see if there's something we can do about this.



That would be great - I'm going to learn to do an expression map for Sacconi Strings too.


----------



## J-M (Oct 19, 2017)

danielb said:


> by the way, anyone knows if steinberg plans to update the expression maps interface ? It's quite difficult to navigate and choose one when you have a lot of them... I think I remember Dorico has a better interface for that...



Yeah, I have A LOT and it's a pain...maybe we should suggest that on the official forum if someone hasn't already done that.


----------



## J-M (Oct 19, 2017)

SpitfireSupport said:


> Good point Vik. I'm going to see if there's something we can do about this.



Hoping that this will become a standard!


----------



## pfmusic (Oct 22, 2017)

Thanks guys, both expression maps for Albion 1 and 5 worked great. Cheers


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi guys!

Attached is an Expression Map for Spitfire Symphonic Strings Violin 1 Articulations. This one is linked to the default Keyswitches on this nki. Simply load the Expression map and enjoy. 

For all those power users, I'd love to hear your feedback before we create Expression maps for all of SSO! 


Would it be handy to have an Expression map with UACC32 (not CC32) so that it can be used across all libraries? We would not include ALL the articulations, but we could include the most used ones.


Is there a consensus on whether we want Keyswitch Expression maps or CC / UACC for the main combined articulation .nkis? 

Thanks!

Joaquim


----------



## pfmusic (Oct 25, 2017)

SpitfireSupport said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Attached is an Expression Map for Spitfire Symphonic Strings Violin 1 Articulations. This one is linked to the default Keyswitches on this nki. Simply load the Expression map and enjoy.
> 
> ...



I don't have SSS but will download as I plan on purchasing it next year.

Do you plan on doing expression maps for Sacconi Strings?

Thanks


----------



## devonmyles (Oct 25, 2017)

danielb said:


> Hey hello ... here's a list with some other expression maps that can be downloaded ( some spitfire, metropolis 1 & 2 etc.)
> 
> http://www.samplecafe.fr/expressions-maps-cubase/


 
Yes, thank you for this link. I somehow ended up there a couple of days ago, maybe from a Facebook link.


----------



## Sami (Oct 25, 2017)

SpitfireSupport said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Attached is an Expression Map for Spitfire Symphonic Strings Violin 1 Articulations. This one is linked to the default Keyswitches on this nki. Simply load the Expression map and enjoy.
> 
> ...


Regarding uacc, i would strongly prefer uacc instead of cc, provided its actually implemented and documented in for all libraries (i.e, a pdf with all articulations for all libraries and their corresponding cc value)
I also believe that cc/uacc is the way to go for the expression map as a whole. I am a firm believer that keyswitches are second best to any controller based input since they reduce note clutter, are transposition independent and can be viewed separately from the piano roll, also, since cubase expression maps will be implemented in dorico i believe that as soon as automation is implemented there, the value of the expression maps will increase even more


----------



## pfmusic (Nov 11, 2017)

Created my first expression map in Cubase for the Bohemian Violin. I know the violin is quite playable but I often find I have to change articulations in the editor. I've attached the expression map in a zipped file. Please feel free to download and would love to hear any feedback.

Cheers
Patrick.


----------



## Sami (Nov 11, 2017)

Awesome! Any update from the Spitfire Audio people? We're craving Albions and Spitfire Symphonic Orchestra! Obviously willing to pay for them, by the way. Also would pay for a premade VEPro template for SSO and Albions with balancing and stems predone


----------



## pfmusic (Nov 12, 2017)

Sami said:


> Awesome! Any update from the Spitfire Audio people? We're craving Albions and Spitfire Symphonic Orchestra! Obviously willing to pay for them, by the way. Also would pay for a premade VEPro template for SSO and Albions with balancing and stems predone



No update from Spitfire but hope they include updates in the future but I guess they are more pro Logic and Pro-tools than Cubase.


----------



## Sami (Nov 12, 2017)

pfmusic said:


> No update from Spitfire but hope they include updates in the future but I guess they are more pro Logic and Pro-tools than Cubase.


Wondering what Christian Henson video gave you that impression


----------



## pfmusic (Nov 12, 2017)

Sami said:


> Wondering what Christian Henson video gave you that impression



Haha! TBH, I already knew this before the CH video


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi there!

Attached is an Expression map for Spitfire UACC32 common articulations. I feel this might be more useful to start with as it can be used in most libraries. It would be great to have people's thoughts on whether having a complete Expression map of UACC32 would be useful at all or whether including them all might end up in a really cluttered up view. 

Coming soon will be Expression maps for UACC32 common articulations for Strings / Woodwinds / Brass. I hope the Strings one will be useful for SSS, SCS and Sacconi!

Any thoughts welcome. Thanks!

Joaquim


----------



## pfmusic (Nov 13, 2017)

SpitfireSupport said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Attached is an Expression map for Spitfire UACC32 common articulations. I feel this might be more useful to start with as it can be used in most libraries. It would be great to have people's thoughts on whether having a complete Expression map of UACC32 would be useful at all or whether including them all might end up in a really cluttered up view.
> 
> ...



Thanks very much - will try with Sacconi! cheers Spitfire Support.


----------



## Chris Richter (Dec 7, 2017)

@SpitfireSupport Thanks a lot!
For some reason i am missing the notes from A1-D#2 on the Celli in SSS as soon as I load the expression map. The same applies for a expression map I build for myself. As soon as I remove it again the Celli go back to normal. Do you have any idea what's happening here? The other sections work fine.
As no one else seems to notice this I guess it's a problem on my end of things.

Edit: Don't mind me, it was a fault on my part. After restarting Cubase the Spitfire expression map worked normal. I then worked on my expression map and got solution that is working. I don't know what exactly was the problem, but it is working for now. Sorry for the annoyance.


----------



## marcodistefano (Jan 3, 2018)

SpitfireSupport said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Attached is an Expression map for Spitfire UACC32 common articulations. I feel this might be more useful to start with as it can be used in most libraries. It would be great to have people's thoughts on whether having a complete Expression map of UACC32 would be useful at all or whether including them all might end up in a really cluttered up view.
> 
> ...


Fantastic I am going to use it right it tonight for my new template

I would suggest UACC with all the articulations present in the core and extended sets. (using two channels but loaded in one single instruments, using the midi channel feature in expression map for example Violins I core in channel midi 1 and Violins I extended in channel midi 2, Violins II core in channel midi 3 and Violins II extended in channel midi 4, ...) 
Also would be great to have a complete expression map with all the UACC articulation. So we can always start from it as a template and just remove the articulations not used to save it as a specific instrument expression map.

By the way I am looking forward to see the Strings / Woodwinds / Brass from you guys, you will make me save day time!

Thanks again
Marco


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jan 3, 2018)

Here are two expression maps for Spitfire Chamber Strings.

I don't like having a too many articulations clogging up the key editor, so these two expression maps are for the base instruments located in the root folder of the library. (The library needs to be set to UACC for these to work.)

The first map is called 'SCS Sect Standard.expressionmap', and contains the articulations for Violins 1 & 2, Viola, Celli & Bass .NKI's, as all these have the same articulations.

The second map is called 'SCS Ens Standard.expressionmap', and contains the articulations for the Ensembles .NKI.

Hope these are useful. I will upload the maps for the Extended techniques if anyone is interested ?

SCS Sect Standard.expressionmap

SCS Ens Standard.expressionmap


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jan 3, 2018)

Here's the same again but for Spitfire Symphonic Strings.

Again, these two expression maps are for the base .NKI's located in the root folder of the library. (The library needs to be set to UACC for these to work.)

The first file is called 'SSS VVVC Ens Standard.expressionmap' and is for Violins (1&2), Viola, Celli & Ensemble Patches in the root folder of the library. The second is called 'SSS Basses Standard.expressionmap and is for the bass patch (which does not have the same articulations as the other .NKI's.)

Again, let me know if anyone wants the Extended techniques maps and I'll post them.

SSS VVVC Ens Standard.expressionmap

SSS Basses Standard.expressionmap


----------



## emasters (Jan 3, 2018)

mikeybabes said:


> Hope these are useful. I will upload the maps for the Extended techniques if anyone is interested ?



Thanks for sharing these - certainly interested in the extended techniques (for Chamber Strings), if you are able to upload them. Much appreciated!


----------



## lumcas (Jan 3, 2018)

mikeybabes said:


> Hope these are useful. I will upload the maps for the Extended techniques if anyone is interested ?



Thank you very much for your contribution, I will have to look into UACC first, but it's probably worth it.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jan 3, 2018)

emasters said:


> Thanks for sharing these - certainly interested in the extended techniques (for Chamber Strings), if you are able to upload them. Much appreciated!



OK Here are the Core Techniques expression maps from the Extended Folder. The file names should be self explanatory.

SCS Violins 1 Core Techniques.expressionmap

SCS Violins 2 Core Techniques.expressionmap

SCS Violas Core Techniques.expressionmap

SCS Celli Core Techniques.expressionmap

SCS Basses Core Techniques.expressionmap

(All articulations for the maps I've posted are set up as Directions rather than Attributes so they are quicker to edit.)

I'll post the Decorative Techniques Expression Maps a bit later as I have to get some things ready for tomorrow.

Mike


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jan 3, 2018)

lumcas said:


> Thank you very much for your contribution, I will have to look into UACC first, but it's probably worth it.



With Spitfire, UACC is the only way to fly... All you have to do is turn it on in the interface.


----------



## emasters (Jan 3, 2018)

mikeybabes said:


> OK Here are the Core Techniques expression maps from the Extended Folder.



Really fantastic - thanks again for sharing these!


----------



## Sami (Jan 3, 2018)

mikeybabes said:


> OK Here are the Core Techniques expression maps from the Extended Folder. The file names should be self explanatory.
> 
> SCS Violins 1 Core Techniques.expressionmap
> 
> ...



You are a hero. Thanks!


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jan 3, 2018)

OK here are the last set of expression maps for Spitfire Chamber Strings.

These are for the Decorative Techniques .NKI's 

SCS Violins 1 Decorative Techniques.expressionmap

SCS Violins 2 Decorative Techniques.expressionmap

SCS Violas Decorative Techniques.expressionmap

SCS Celli Decorative Techniques.expressionmap

SCS Basses Decorative Techniques.expressionmap

All the Spitfire Chamber Strings expression maps in a ZIP file.

Spitfire Chamber Strings Expression Maps.zip

Hope they are of some use.

Mike


----------



## lumcas (Jan 3, 2018)

mikeybabes said:


> With Spitfire, UACC is the only way to fly... All you have to do is turn it on in the interface.



Once again thank you very much for sharing these!!! Your generosity and work made me learn something new today.


----------



## emasters (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## marcodistefano (Jan 4, 2018)

mikeybabes said:


> Here's the same again but for Spitfire Symphonic Strings.
> 
> Again, these two expression maps are for the base .NKI's located in the root folder of the library. (The library needs to be set to UACC for these to work.)
> 
> ...


This is amazing thank you!
Having also the decorative would be great


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jan 4, 2018)

Here are a set of expression maps for Spitfire Symphonic Strings.

There are expression amps for the basic instrument NKI's, Core Techniques and decorative Techniques.

Spitfire Symphonic Strings Expression Maps.zip


----------



## marcodistefano (Jan 4, 2018)

mikeybabes said:


> Here are a set of expression maps for Spitfire Symphonic Strings.
> 
> There are expression amps for the basic instrument NKI's, Core Techniques and decorative Techniques.
> 
> Spitfire Symphonic Strings Expression Maps.zip


amazing!

are you planning to share also for the other symphonic libraries?


----------



## Spip (Jan 4, 2018)

mikeybabes said:


> Here are a set of expression maps for Spitfire Symphonic Strings.
> 
> There are expression amps for the basic instrument NKI's, Core Techniques and decorative Techniques.
> 
> Spitfire Symphonic Strings Expression Maps.zip



Thank you so much !!


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jan 4, 2018)

Here are the expression maps for Spitfire Symphonic Brass.

Included in the zip file are the maps for the standard NKI's (found in the library root folder). I'm double checking them for errors before post them - so I'll post the decorative & core techniques maps tomorrow after I've looked them over.

Mike.

Spitfire Symphonic Brass Standard Expression Maps


----------



## C-Wave (Jan 4, 2018)

mikeybabes said:


> Here are the expression maps for Spitfire Symphonic Brass.
> 
> Included in the zip file are the maps for the standard NKI's (found in the library root folder). I'm double checking them for errors before post them - so I'll post the decorative & core techniques maps tomorrow after I've looked them over.
> 
> ...


No OT love anyone?


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jan 4, 2018)

C-Wave said:


> No orchestral
> 
> No OT love anyone?



If you can afford OT Strings & Brass you should get your butler to do your expression maps for you.

Actually I do have some OT expression maps - but IIRC I modified the patches in Capsule for a bit of consistency in the articulations offered. When I've finished checking over and posting my Spitfire Symphonic Brass & Woodwinds maps, I'll have a look and see if my OT maps would be any use.


----------



## husselblum (Jan 4, 2018)

Thanks a lot @mikeybabes, appreciate you sharing this!


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jan 5, 2018)

I have Expression Maps for all three Arks and Berlin Brass, that I would gladly share.

Like @mikeybabes I have modified a lot of things to suit my workflow, using a mix of Single artics and custom Multis. But, if it can help...


----------



## babylonwaves (Jan 5, 2018)

I'm working on a collection of Expression Maps for Cubase. It will be around 350 templates for all sorts of commercial libraries and based on the same collection I've assembled for my articulation switcher for Logic Pro. I'm trying to consolidate things in between all the 3rd party libraries as much as possible by for instance using the same abbreviations across the board. Also, even though the articulations appear in alphabetical order, the key switches will be in their natural order (which you already know from the library). There also will be two independent versions, once based on "Directions" (key switch latches until you program the next one) and "Attributes" (every note needs a dedicated switch). So, you will be able to choose, depending on your working style. 
I know that this thread about free offers (which in fact is a fantastic community effort). my collection will be for a moderate price and might be another option for those who are looking for a more general solution which consolidates a lot of libraries into a similar way of setup. i'll keep you posted in the commercial announcements section once I got news, it won't take to long ...


----------



## C-Wave (Jan 5, 2018)

whitewasteland said:


> I have Expression Maps for all three Arks and Berlin Brass, that I would gladly share.
> 
> Like @mikeybabes I have modified a lot of things to suit my workflow, using a mix of Single artics and custom Multis. But, if it can help...


Sure it can.. it can work as a starting place to adjust to personal template or even to Berlin Strings.
Thanks.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jan 5, 2018)

Sorry for hijacking a thread dedicated to Spitfire libraries, but here are the Expression Maps for Berlin Brass and Ark 1, 2 & 3 

A few words on how they work :

When loading an Expression Map, you will see that some articulations are just linked to a _MIDI Channel_, and some others are linked to a _Channel AND a Keyswitch_. The first ones are *Single Articulation* patches, and the seconds are *Multis*. There is also a last slot in every Expression Map called "Custom Multi". You can use them for custom articulations, or a TM Single Articulation, or whatever you need. Just delete them if you don't need 

Special note about Berlin Brass : You can use the "BBR Trumpet" Expression Map for all solo instruments and ensembles, same for the Trombones. For Horns, use "BBR Horn" for solo instruments and "BBR Horn Ensemble" for the Ensemble (with the additionnal "Bells Up" patches).



Set up :

Just load the corresponding patches in Kontakt, and follow the Expression Map.

For exemple, the Tuba in Berlin Brass looks like this :






To use this one, you will have in your Kontakt instance :

Channel 1 :
Single Articulation patch - Legato

Channel 2 :
Multi with the following slots :
1 - Staccatissimo
2 - Staccato
3 - Marcato Short
4 - Marcato Long
5 - Crescendo Short
6 - Crescendo Long
7 - Fortepiano
8 - Swell Short
9 - Swell Long
10 - Trills +1
11 - Trills +2

Channel 3 :
Single Articulation patch - Playable Runs

Channel 4 (Optional) :
Empty Multi for custom articulations



Another exemple with the "Low Brass" from Metropolis Ark 3 :






Channel 1 :
First Multi for regular articulations (from "Staccatissimo" to "Decrescendo Long")

Channel 2 :
Second Multi for Flutter Crescs (from "Flutter Crescendo 1" to "Flutter Cresc Wide 4")

Channel 3 :
Third Multi for Clusters (from "Half-Note Down" to "Fortepiano Cluster Wide")


Enjoy


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jan 5, 2018)

And the Expression Maps for Berlin Brass :


----------



## pfmusic (Jan 5, 2018)

Changed the title of this thread so we can talk and add other expression maps from other developers.

Nice to see my original question help so many people.

Thanks to all who have discussed and contributed to this.
Cheers


----------



## marcodistefano (Jan 5, 2018)

mikeybabes said:


> Here are a set of expression maps for Spitfire Symphonic Strings.
> 
> There are expression amps for the basic instrument NKI's, Core Techniques and decorative Techniques.
> 
> Spitfire Symphonic Strings Expression Maps.zip



AGain amazing work, I am integrating them and just discovered that is missing the SSS viola core.
I adapted the SSS violins core since they are almost the same (except a few missing in viola)


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jan 5, 2018)

marcodistefano said:


> AGain amazing work, I am integrating them and just discovered that is missing the SSS viola core.
> I adapted the SSS violins core since they are almost the same (except a few missing in viola)



Ooops. Somehow I managed to miss that one from the ZIP file. I've now added it back in and updated the link so it contains it now. 

I've only just got home after a long day - so i'll put up some more maps up tomorrow.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jan 6, 2018)

Here are the Spitfire Symphonic Brass Expression Maps for the Standard, Core Techniques and Decorative Techniques .NKI's

Spitfire Symphonic Brass Standard Expression Maps.zip

Spitfire Symphonic Brass Core Techniques Expression Maps.zip

Spitfire Symphonic Brass Decorative Techniques Expression Maps.zip

I'll get the woodwinds sorted next.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jan 6, 2018)

Here are the Spitfire Symphonic Woodwinds Core Standard Expression Maps. I'll add the maps for Full Techniques later as I have to take the wife out shopping....

Spitfire Symphonic Woodwinds Core Techniques Expression Maps.zip


----------



## pfmusic (Jan 6, 2018)

pfmusic said:


> Created my first expression map in Cubase for the Bohemian Violin. I know the violin is quite playable but I often find I have to change articulations in the editor. I've attached the expression map in a zipped file. Please feel free to download and would love to hear any feedback.
> 
> Cheers
> Patrick.



Just incase anyone missed this one earlier in the thread


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jan 7, 2018)

I've finished sorting these out - so heres a round up of the Spitfire Expression Maps I've posted:

Spitfire Chamber Strings Expression Maps.zip (Standard, Core Techniques & Decorative Techniques .NKI's)

Spitfire Symphonic Strings Expression Maps.zip (Standard, Core Techniques & Decorative Techniques .NKI's)

Spitfire Symphonic Brass Expression Maps.zip (Standard, Core Techniques & Decorative Techniques .NKI's)

Spitfire Symphonic Woodwinds Expression Maps.zip (Standard & Full Techniques .NKI's)

All mapped to CC32 using UACC - which needs to be set to on. Hope they are useful.

Mike


----------



## C-Wave (Jan 7, 2018)

whitewasteland said:


> Sorry for hijacking a thread dedicated to Spitfire libraries, but here are the Expression Maps for Berlin Brass and Ark 1, 2 & 3
> 
> A few words on how they work :
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. Should save me a lot of time.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jan 7, 2018)

You're very welcome ! I like when everyone is nice and helpful to each other on this forum. Congrats to @mikeybabes as well for the nice work !


----------



## ulrik (Jan 7, 2018)

mikeybabes said:


> I've finished sorting these out - so heres a round up of the Spitfire Expression Maps I've posted:
> 
> Spitfire Chamber Strings Expression Maps.zip (Standard, Core Techniques & Decorative Techniques .NKI's)
> 
> ...


A big thank you for this, it's much appreciated!!
Regards Ulrik


----------



## toddkedwards (Jan 26, 2018)

@mikeybabes  I'm using these expression maps, but for some reason on the patch for VCCC Standard, the key switches stop working after long, it will not select pizzicato. When I'm in the midi editor and selecting my articulations, only long works, nothing else.

Any suggestions?


----------



## AllanH (Jan 28, 2018)

mikeybabes said:


> I've finished sorting these out - so heres a round up of the Spitfire Expression Maps I've posted: []
> All mapped to CC32 using UACC - which needs to be set to on. Hope they are useful.
> Mike


@mikeybabes - Thank you for sharing.


----------



## toddkedwards (Jan 28, 2018)

AllanH said:


> @mikeybabes - Thank you for sharing.


Thanks, I'll give this a try and see if it works.


----------



## mdkb (Feb 18, 2018)

SpitfireSupport said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Attached is an Expression map for Spitfire UACC32 common articulations. I feel this might be more useful to start with as it can be used in most libraries. It would be great to have people's thoughts on whether having a complete Expression map of UACC32 would be useful at all or whether including them all might end up in a really cluttered up view.
> 
> ...



This is helpful, but I still cant quite figure how to access some UACC Articulations with it. e.g. on instruments like Woods High in Albion One, the Short Arranged or Long Arranged articulations are not listed and have no relevant option in Art 1. in the Sound Slot of the Cubase Expression Map so not sure how to make use of those. but yea, good start look forward to the update, any chance these can be shared somewhere more obvious than here as well?


----------



## babylonwaves (Feb 18, 2018)

mdkb said:


> This is helpful, but I still cant quite figure how to access some UACC Articulations with it. e.g. on instruments like Woods High in Albion One, the Short Arranged or Long Arranged articulations are not listed and have no relevant option in Art 1


open the SF instrument and select UACC, then select the articulation in question and the instrument will show you the UACC number you need to dial up to select it. SF instruments are not consistent as for UACC, there are things missing and also things in wrong places. if you want an accurate representation of an instrument you cannot use a generic map.


----------



## mdkb (Feb 18, 2018)

babylonwaves said:


> open the SF instrument and select UACC, then select the articulation in question and the instrument will show you the UACC number you need to dial up to select it. SF instruments are not consistent as for UACC, there are things missing and also things in wrong places. if you want an accurate representation of an instrument you cannot use a generic map.



thanks for the tip but the problem I am finding is that even after doing the above you suggested, in Cubase Expression Map the Art 1 field in Sound Slots needs to have an entry, and that doesnt use the UACC number it has a set bunch of words for the articulations. as such there is legato and staccato and all the other articulations, but nothing to change to the articulations that are not listed.

an example would be Albion One "Woods High" instrument. it has the articulation changes for long, short, long arrangement and short arrangment. I can set long and short as legato and staccato, but long arrangement and short arrangement are not articulation changes per se, so dont have anything listed in Art 1 on the Expression Map. Despite adding the relevant Output Mapping in to trigger CC32 and then entering 21, or 2 in the second Data 2 field (for short arranged, long arranged data codes) the expression map does not work without the additional Art 1 field entry. hence my problem.


----------



## stigc56 (Feb 18, 2018)

mdkb said:


> thanks for the tip but the problem I am finding is that even after doing the above you suggested, in Cubase Expression Map the Art 1 field in Sound Slots needs to have an entry, and that doesnt use the UACC number it has a set bunch of words for the articulations. as such there is legato and staccato and all the other articulations, but nothing to change to the articulations that are not listed.
> 
> an example would be Albion One "Woods High" instrument. it has the articulation changes for long, short, long arrangement and short arrangment. I can set long and short as legato and staccato, but long arrangement and short arrangement are not articulation changes per se, so dont have anything listed in Art 1 on the Expression Map. Despite adding the relevant Output Mapping in to trigger CC32 and then entering 21, or 2 in the second Data 2 field (for short arranged, long arranged data codes) the expression map does not work without the additional Art 1 field entry. hence my problem.


You can create your own expression. Go to bottom of the menu and select that new articulation - or something, I’m not at the mac now - and create your own. In the art lane to the right select the new art by double clicking, and give it a name, selecet direction or ? and hit enter, and you have created a custom articulation.


----------



## mdkb (Feb 18, 2018)

stigc56 said:


> You can create your own expression. Go to bottom of the menu and select that new articulation - or something, I’m not at the mac now - and create your own. In the art lane to the right select the new art by double clicking, and give it a name, selecet direction or ? and hit enter, and you have created a custom articulation.



oh aye. seems to work but not sure why.

custom articulation option in Art 1 field, it sticks a new Attribute or Direction in the Articulations section (whats the difference I wonder). but its a bit vague what its actually doing or why.

but as you say that now works though I cannot see why it didnt before. I have the Output mapping set to correctly trigger the relevant UACC (32 then the second data field has the cc) but that alone wont work apparently, until I add something into the Art 1 field. and it can be anything. I just put 'tiger biscuits' and that worked. weird.


----------



## stigc56 (Feb 19, 2018)

Attribute is a switch that only works for that single note, direction works until another articulation is set. It's all in the manual page 811 (9.5), but it is quite a handful if this is your first round with the VST maps.


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Feb 19, 2018)

I've attached a .zip for the SSO maps, that's SSS, SSB & SSW. These are just the 'main' patches for now.

More to come...

Luke


----------



## toddkedwards (Feb 19, 2018)

SpitfireSupport said:


> I've attached a .zip for the SSO maps, that's SSS, SSB & SSW. These are just the 'main' patches for now.
> 
> More to come...
> 
> Luke


Can we expect Expression maps for Alternative Solo Strings in the future?


----------



## emasters (Feb 19, 2018)

toddkedwards said:


> Can we expect Expression maps for Alternative Solo Strings in the future?



Luke posted these Thursday on page 3 or this thread: https://vi-control.net/community/th...ble-now-alternative-solo-strings.68994/page-3.

Here's the direct download link: http://spitfire-web-assets.s3.amazonaws.com/support/SASS - Expression Maps.zip


----------



## toddkedwards (Feb 19, 2018)

emasters said:


> Luke posted these Thursday on page 3 or this thread: https://vi-control.net/community/th...ble-now-alternative-solo-strings.68994/page-3.
> 
> Here's the direct download link: http://spitfire-web-assets.s3.amazonaws.com/support/SASS - Expression Maps.zip


Thanks!


----------



## marcodistefano (Feb 27, 2018)

Hi all

I am giving away expression maps for 10 spitfire audio libraries
details in this post

https://vi-control.net/community/th...libraries-expression-maps.69383/#post-4196052


----------



## garyhiebner (Mar 13, 2018)

For the Expression Maps types, do you use Attribute Or Direction?

What I have noticed is if you use Attribute then you can select your notes in the Editor, and under the Articulation option, you can choose there the types of articulation you want to assign to the notes. This can be faster than drawing it in in the Articulation lane, well least that's what I found.


----------



## Sami (Mar 13, 2018)

Using attributes makes things easier for me


----------



## marcodistefano (Mar 13, 2018)

garyhiebner said:


> For the Expression Maps types, do you use Attribute Or Direction?
> 
> What I have noticed is if you use Attribute then you can select your notes in the Editor, and under the Articulation option, you can choose there the types of articulation you want to assign to the notes. This can be faster than drawing it in in the Articulation lane, well least that's what I found.


I use direction for long articulations which typically applies to many consecutive notes, and attribute for the others like marcato, staccato...


----------



## Michael Antrum (Mar 14, 2018)

You may find this useful....


----------



## kerryg (Apr 18, 2018)

Hi folks! I'd like to use Sacconi in Steinberg Dorico with expression maps. How have we got on with Sacconi Quartet so far, is there a best way to proceed? Thanks in advance!

[PS: has there been any progress towards Sacconi soundsets for Sibelius? I'd sure like to be able to use it there, but as far as I can tell end users can only make soundsets for Kontakt samples distributed in NI's proprietary library containers and Sacconi's not distributed in that form. I'm drumming my fingers waiting to finally be able to use it in a less crude score editor than Logic's.]


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Jun 28, 2018)

Hello everyone,

We now have a couple of articles on our Knowledge Base focusing on Expression Maps. The plan is to continue updating these over time:

Using Expression Maps with UACC
List of Expression Maps

Big thanks to @mikeybabes for allowing us to work from his pre-created SSO Expression Maps. If anyone has any custom Expression Maps that are not listed above, please do feel free to contact us. We'll be more than happy to check over these and upload them. I think it's a good idea to keep this all in one place.

Luke


----------



## marcodistefano (Jun 28, 2018)

SpitfireSupport said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> We now have a couple of articles on our Knowledge Base focusing on Expression Maps. The plan is to continue updating these over time:
> 
> ...


Super!

I developed many expression maps for spitfire audio libraries, these are all tested and largely used.

You can download these from my blog:

http://marcodistefano.art/4-cubase-expression-maps-for-spitfire-audio-libraries/

It includes:

Spitfire Symphonic Strings
Spitfire Symphonic Woodwinds
Spitfire Symphonic Brass
Spitfire Chamber Strings
Spitfire Orchestral Swarm
Spitfire Alternative Solo Strings
Spitfire Albion III
Spitfire Albion V
London Contemporary Orchestra Strings
Bernard Herrmann Composer Toolkit

Hope it Helps!

Marco


----------



## Sami (Jun 28, 2018)

I think we should acknowledge @babylonwaves and their great product at this point as well.


----------



## pfmusic (Aug 4, 2018)

Recently bought The Joshua Bell Violin and was wondering if there's a Cubase Expression map somewhere on the net?

Will save me a whole lot of time as keyswitches are giving me a headache

Thanks


----------



## Tisabel (Jan 14, 2020)

AllanH said:


> @mikeybabes - Thank you for sharing.


thanks as well!


----------

